
Ask HN: Weather Forecasts with Confidence Interval? - mac01021
Does anyone know a source (on the web, most probably) of local weather forecasts for the USA that includes confidence intervals or some other indication of uncertainty around the numbers reported, such as the forecasted temperature?<p>I&#x27;m not finding one using search engines so far....
======
tiulpin
There is a "probability forecast" at yr.no, check this out:
[http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Oslo/Oslo/Oslo/long.html](http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Oslo/Oslo/Oslo/long.html)

~~~
mac01021
That's for Norway only, though, right?

------
detaro
Not quite the same, but weather.us has a view showing the results of different
forecasting models:
[https://weather.us/forecast/5419384-denver/xltrend](https://weather.us/forecast/5419384-denver/xltrend)

